# Hot dog



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Stopped to cool off on the way back from a retrieve


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't realize how small the picture was when I posted it. That's Cooper, a English pointer with a pheasant in his mouth. He decided it was time to cool off on his way back to us. The weather was warm, so we had to change out dogs often during the hunt. 
I wish I had taken a picture of Izzy too. She's new to our hunting group, and a sweetheart GSP.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Finally got a picture of Izzy (not my dog).
I took her on a run in the field, after running my dogs. I'm working on building a bond with her, so she will handle in the field for me on birds. This was our third outing together, and I could tell a huge difference from our first one. She has went from trying to ignore me in the field (first outing), to working back toward me on one toot of the whistle, and coming to me on multiple toots of the whistles. We still have some work on handling, if I want her to work a specif area, but she will now whoa on command if I need her too. She's already trained, so its just me and her learning each other, so we can work as a team. I think her new owner is really going to like her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The more I'm around Cooper (English Pointer), the more I like him.
Today Cooper went out to retrieve a shot pheasant. On his way back to me, Cash goes on point. What does Cooper do, He backs him with the bird in his mouth. With him standing so solid, I decided to flush the pointed bird for the hunters. Cooper held solid the entire time.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just some of the birds from todays tower shoot.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've been trying to keep all my posts under HOT DOG, to hunts that are not wild. They are either Put and Take hunts, or Tower shoots. I'm not hunting on these hunts, just working dogs. I say Just working dogs, but I love watching a dog work. It doesn't matter if its my dog, or belongs to someone else. It doesn't even matter what breed it is, pointer, flusher, retriever. There is a beauty in watching a working dog in the field. I get to be a part of younger dogs developing, and becoming bold. Older dogs that have slowed over the years, but still put down good dog work.
Another part is getting to experience a young kids first bird hunt, or an older gentleman that grew up hunting birds, but its been 20 years since his last pheasant hunt. The excitement in a kids voice after they have taken their very first bird. The reminiscent hunting stories of the older gentlemen while we walk the field. Those are the things that keep me helping with those type of hunts. The icing on the cake, is when my son, and husband get to help me. If the dogs and us aren't to worn out after the hunt, we will go out and rehunt the field for missed birds.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Clint handling George for the first time, waiting for the birds to start flying. George (yellow lab) is an old pro at the game.
Next picture is Sadie, and there is not much this gal won't go through to retrieve a downed bird.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's officially over till September, and we ended it with a family and friends tower shoot. Always good company, good food, and good dogs.
Have to post one of the kids having fun.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A retrieve, and birds retrieved.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

One of the hunts put on for the Houston Safari Club. Its shows a little more of what a tower shoot looks like.
I'm always up to help with these shoots, because I just love watching, and working dogs. 

https://youtu.be/R_xN9MQtMdw

Cash is always easy to spot, because he is the only non Lab on most days.
http://www.houstonsafariclub.org/events/photo-gallery/#gg_cg_10647


----------

